# 2021 Time to Drive!



## MajorClementine (Jan 1, 2021)

It's here! 2021 calls for a new driving hours thread. Here's to hoping for more driving and less mask wearing and physical distancing. 

I'm starting us off with driving our team of Fjords. Doesn't count for mini hours but we're trying to work through some things with Ferb so we spent about 3 hours with the team today.

Happy New Year!!! Drive on!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 3, 2021)

Jan 1st: I ground drove Zorro for 20 minutes while baby Oliver galavanted all around us on the pasture track. We drove 1 mile.

Jan 2nd: We started on the pasture track so the baby could come with us. Then I put him away and ground drove Zorro out on the road. We drove for 60 minutes and went 3 miles.

A good start to the new year even though the wind has been HOWLING every day making it very cold to be out there


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2021)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

Overcast, but beautiful at 61 degrees. Rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2021)

Couldn't locate Your Drive Day thread so here is a picture I took today. My husband is driving Annie and I'm driving Rocko. He is standing nicely now so I could take a photo! Another accompishment for my little guy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 5, 2021)

Jan 3rd: Ground drove Zorro 1 mile in 20 minutes!
Jan 5th: Ground drove Zorro 1 mile in 20 minutes then hitched to the bike and we drove for 3 more miles in an hour and a forty minutes for a total of 2 hours today


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 6, 2021)

The final total for 2020 is on the "Driving me Buggy 2020" thread as well as links to all of the driving hours spreadsheets if you want to take a look at your individual totals for each quarter. 

I apologize in advance for any mistakes.

I'll get the 2021 spreadsheet up and running ASAP! Happy driving!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's the link to the 2021 spreadsheet so far. I'll add each driver as you post your first hours for the year on this thread. Feel free to save the link and view it whenever you want to see your hours adding up 









2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 7, 2021)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

He is cantering counter clockwise nicely now but still goes on the wrong lead clockwise. He's figuring things out though and I'm happy with the way things are going.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you MC for the nice spread sheet and all the record keeping!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 8, 2021)

60 minutes driving Rocko today.

It was beautiful today; much warmer and my little buddy came over and drove Annie so it was good for Rocko to just go on a nice easy hack and not be schooled.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 10, 2021)

Jan 7th: Ground drove Zorro for 3 miles - 60 minutes. It was a beautiful wintery day with the snow falling  
Jan 8th: Drove Zorro in the sled for 3 miles - 60 minutes. It was a bright sun shiny day with not quite enough snow for the sled but I couldn't resist!

Jan 9th: Drove Zorro in the bike for 3 miles - 60 minutes. It started out super warm and sunny. It stayed sunny, not a single cloud in the sky, but as the sun went down it got super cold! By the time we got home I was frozen and had to go in the house and take a hot bath!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 10, 2021)

50 minutes driving Rocko today.

Still working on keeping impulsion at the walk. Annie has such a nice forward walk and long stride it's hard to get used to Rocko's natural way of going but he has a really nice floaty trot!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 11, 2021)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

I had to wait until late this afternoon because it was so foggy earlier you wouldn't be able to see where you were going!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 12, 2021)

30 minutes for Peanut!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2021)

30 minutes driving Rocko today. 

We had a lesson. Part of the lesson she had me halting him then backing and then going right into a trot because this sets him up to push off his hind end.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 15, 2021)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

My little buddy drove Annie in the lead to encourage Rocko to increase his impulsion at both the walk and the trot and that worked out really well! Also Annie gets uptight with sound behind her so we also followed her crossing the wooden bridge until she was relaxed. Not sure why that shakes her up when she has just clomped over it herself and knows it is him who is following her. The bridge is over 20 feet long so next time we will try following a little closer and stepping on the bridge at the same time she is at the end. After we would halt today and Annie was asked to walk off Rocko was so good at remaining standing and waiting on his cue to move forward.  Little milestones!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2021)

They have both come a long way. I might try the going into the trot method.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2021)

35 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 17, 2021)

Mindy I always admire you for your long cold drives. I'm such a weather wimp. I know there are others on here who drive in the snow as well. I have sleigh runners for my cart that I have never tried out....

Times are caught up


----------



## Abby P (Jan 17, 2021)

About 20 minutes long-lining Rowan today. It went pretty well, we got some nice round circles at the walk and trot and he only turned around and got wrapped in the lines one time, and I got myself wrapped up in the lines zero times which is a big improvement too. Luckily he has a good whoa.  It was a blustery morning with another boarder longeing her horse and repeatedly cracking the whip and yelling so we had plenty of forward.  Definitely a learning curve for both of us but I think it'll be really useful in the long run!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 17, 2021)

60 minutes driving Rocko today.

It was almost 70 degrees and we were in t-shirts! (Husband drove Annie.)


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 19, 2021)

You guys!!!!! Thank you. I received the kindest gift in the mail today. All I do is keep track of a few hours. You guys do all of the hard work. This group has been a huge blessing/gift to me and you guys are awesome.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 20, 2021)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

Felt great to be out. We had two days of horrendous wind and today was really nice!


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 20, 2021)

1-7
30 minutes ground driving Rebel 
30 minutes ground driving Fancy

1-14
75 minutes ground driving Fancy 

1-17
60 minutes ground driving Rebel.
50 minutes ground driving Fancy 

1-18
55 minutes ground driving Jessica. 
I recently got my new show cart, so I’m getting Jessica back in shape to drive! I really missed driving her and I’m glad I have some time to drive her again


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 21, 2021)

45 Minutes driving Rocko today.

Notes on Your Drive Day


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 21, 2021)

30 minutes ground driving Fancy
35 minutes ground driving Rebel

I worked on some more desensitization to loud sounds and ground drove outside away from the barn and down the road a little ways with both of them individually : )


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 23, 2021)

45 minutes driving Rocko today. 

He was full of beans and threw in a couple of bucks here and there! All the ponies were enjoying the day which is good because more rain is coming.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 27, 2021)

No driving going on around here! We have been having a horrendous winter storm with high winds. One of my big trees was uprooted last night. 
The wind is so loud! My horses have really good protection from the wind and rain and have the ability to go out and look around too if they are scared.
I can't believe we still have power. So thankful for that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2021)

It's been windy here too. A cold wind will zap my driving enthusiasm quicker than almost anything.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll get hours logged tomorrow, we've finally had a few snow storms so maybe we'll have water this summer.

Has anyone heard from Cayuse/Linda? Praying all is well with her...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2021)

35 minutes for Midnight.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 2, 2021)

Times are caught up. Almost 38 hours for our little group. Pretty good I think for cold January driving!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi!
TO THE TOP SIX DRIVERS OF 2020 (you know who you are  ) The ribbons are safe with me and will be mailed out in about 10 days. I'm trying to stay in because of covid (i'm higher risk) and the hubby just got his second vaccination so in a few days we should be good to go. I have not forgotten about you!
Hope you are all well and getting some drives in!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 6, 2021)

30 minutes ground driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 7, 2021)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

Husband drove Annie with us and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 8, 2021)

30 minutes driving Rocko today.

We had a lesson and had some really nice forward action at the walk and trot and he is getting better at finding the right lead at the canter!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 10, 2021)

Phew! I haven't had the chance to come here and update my driving minutes for awhile! I think my last post was for Jan 9th... I didn't get out as much as I had hoped because we had some of the most INSANE wind storms ever in January but I did manage to get out a little bit!

Jan 13th: ground drove Zorro 3 miles - 60 minutes
Jan 14th: drove Zorro in the bike 4 miles - 60 minutes because we did some cantering and lots of trotting.
Jan 26th: drove Zorro in the bike - 3 miles - 60 minutes because we walked pretty much the entire way. 

Of course so far in Feb we have been deeply cold, -17 warming up to -5 during the day. So no driving for now!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 10, 2021)

45 minutes driving Rocko today.

Notes on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 11, 2021)

30 minutes driving Rocko today. 

My back neighbor said she saw a coyote walk out of the blackberry bushes this morning and thinks they are living in there. There is a ditch that fills with water when she floods her pastures for her cows but she only does that in the summer so it makes a nice hiding spot for them. Rocko hates traveling past there and spooks sometimes. He knows what's going on.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2021)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy today and 30 minutes last week. Dan drove him a total of 30 minutes. Thanks.

  Ribbons will be mailed this week, all packaged up and ready to go 
 Smileys are to get your attention, I'm not THAT happy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 13, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minutes ground driving Cappy today and 30 minutes last week. Dan drove him a total of 30 minutes. Thanks.
> 
> Ribbons will be mailed this week, all packaged up and ready to go
> Smileys are to get your attention, I'm not THAT happy


Glad you are able to drive! If we get snow as predicted I am hoping to use my snow saucer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2021)

45 minutes, more or less, driving Dapper Dan in the snow.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2021)

35 minutes driving Rocko today.

Notes on "Your Drive Day."


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2021)

HI GUYS  !
RIBBONS ARE MAILED 
The post office said about 1 week transit time so hopefully by next weekend they'll be at your door


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2021)

1 hour driving Rocko today.

I forgot to keep track of time with everybody driving here so I'll just go with that.


----------



## Pritanio (Feb 21, 2021)

30 minutes for me & Missy today. I really need to remember to track our times more consistently. I believe this thread will inspire me!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 22, 2021)

2/22- 30 minutes for Rocko today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> HI GUYS  !
> RIBBONS ARE MAILED
> The post office said about 1 week transit time so hopefully by next weekend they'll be at your door


Mine arrived! It is beautiful!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2021)

That was quick Marsha! Glad you like it


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2021)

2/25- Drove Rocko for 45 mins.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 26, 2021)

2/26 - 30 minutes driving Annie.

Practiced the dressage test with Annie today. She has all her gaits down so it was super easy with her!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 27, 2021)

All caught up! We're getting more snow today and I'm kind of wishing I had my minis home so I could try out my sleigh runners on my EE...


----------



## Abby P (Feb 28, 2021)

About 45 minutes ground-driving Rowan today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 28, 2021)

2/28- 45 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 1, 2021)

Getting all caught up from the past couple of weeks! Haven’t had much time to post until now ^^’ 
1-24
1 hour driving Rebel 
1 hour driving Fancy

1-28
1 hour driving Rebel 
45 minutes driving Fancy

2-4
2 hours driving fancy 

2-7
1 hour driving Rebel 
1 hour driving Fancy

2-18
1 hour driving Rebel 
1 hour driving Fancy

2-21 
1 hour driving Rebel 
1 hour driving Fancy

2-25
2 hours driving fancy (1 hour ground driving, 1 hour in the cart). She’s learning slowly how to turn in the cart and she’s been improving so much! I’ve driven in the cart a few times with her and she’s doing great 


2-28
2 hours driving Rebel (1 hour ground driving, 1 hour in the cart). It was a nice day today so I was finally able to drive in the outside arena! Rebel got to drive in the cart with me in it in the outdoor arena for the first time too


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 1, 2021)

3/1 - 90 minutes driving Rocko today!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> HI GUYS  !
> RIBBONS ARE MAILED
> The post office said about 1 week transit time so hopefully by next weekend they'll be at your door


The mail is crazy! Checking my mail box every day. I am not surprised because it took forever for my deposit check to reach PA for the Aerocrown cart and they don't take payment any other way. I hope they get back to me with the balance including shipping before it's finished so I can avoid another delay.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2021)

35 minutes driving Midnight today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2021)

3/2- 120 minutes driving Rocko today.
I trailered him to my friend's and we had a trail drive.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> 3/2- 120 minutes driving Rocko today.
> I trailered him to my friend's and we had a trail drive.


When I got home my ribbon was in the mailbox!!!! We stretched ourselves today so It was fun to get that beautiful ribbon! Thank you so much Cayuse. It is beautiful


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 4, 2021)

3/4- 40 minutes driving Rocko today. 

Trying to get out every day while the weather is good.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 4, 2021)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut. The sass was strong!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 5, 2021)

3/5 - 60 minutes driving Rocko today.

My little buddy came over and she drove Annie with us.


----------



## Pritanio (Mar 6, 2021)

3/3 Drove Missy 40 min - hyper-bike 

3/4 Drove her 30 min - Easy Entry

3/5 Drove her 40 min - Easy Entry


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 7, 2021)

3/7 - 55 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 8, 2021)

3/8 - 40 minutes driving Rocko today.

Going to rain tomorrow and maybe the next day, so glad we drove today.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 9, 2021)

Catching up:
2/28 1 hour ground-driving Rowan
3/3 20 minutes long-lining
3/7 1 hour ground-driving


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 9, 2021)

1 hour ground driving Peanut, weather is getting better, snow is melting and I had a path to drive on for the first time in months.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 11, 2021)

1/11 - 30 minutes driving Rocko.

There was some wind and worries about cattle so he was spooking and having trouble focusing so as soon as he found some relaxation we came in.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 14, 2021)

1/13 - 60 minutes driving Rocko.

He had no problems with the cows today but Annie was with us and he probably saw that she wasn't concerned. Kind of funny because she had a terrible fear of cattle that we had to overcome.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 14, 2021)

60 minutes ground-driving Rowan today. Up hill and down dale, lots of work on walk-trot-walk transitions and half-halts. He did well but I was glad I didn't hitch him - very blustery day!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2021)

Blustery here also! But if we waited for everything to be perfect we'd never get anything done! 65 minutes driving Dapper Dan today. 
We were very leisurely; stopped for a chat with neighbors also, who rides a big horse. I suggested we might go together next time she rides. It might be fun for Midnight to trail ride with a big horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2021)

120 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 19, 2021)

3-4
45 minutes driving Rebel 
45 minutes driving Fancy 


3-7
1 hour driving Rebel 
1 and a half hours driving Fancy 


3-11
1 hour driving Rebel
1 hour driving fancy 

3-14
30 minutes ground driving Rebel 
30 minutes ground driving Fancy 


3-18
30 minutes driving Rebel 
30 minutes driving Fancy 
1 hour ground driving Jessica

First time ground driving Jess in a while! She did great <3 getting her back in shape so I can finally drive her in my new show cart! 

I also got my ribbon a few weeks back, and they are amazing!!! I just couldn’t wait to take a pic with Jess <3


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 19, 2021)

Lookin' Good Stripe!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2021)

65 minutes driving Midnight. Some ground driving. Not a good day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2021)

35 minutes driving Rocko.

Windy day. Not the best driving conditions.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 22, 2021)

3/22 - 45 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 24, 2021)

WOW! I haven't been here for awhile. Life has been so crazy. I truly hate to feel busy, especially when I feel like I'm not accomplishing ANYTHING.

I received my ribbon. Thank you thank you! It's a very pretty one.

And to get all caught up:
Feb 24 - 45 minutes ground driving
Feb 26 - 60 minutes ground driving
Feb 27 - 60 minutes ground driving

Zorro has a rib out so we won't be driving until his body worker can get here and work on him! Lots of hiking and and ground driving until then 

March 2 - 80 minutes ground driving
March 4 - 60 minutes ground driving
March 9 - 45 minutes ground driving
March 12 - 45 minutes ground driving
March 14 - 60 minutes ground driving

The other days we just went walking. Sometimes he walks in front of me and sometimes he walks beside me. I don't have two lines on but I'm not intentionally "driving" him either. So I won't count those days!

Oliver has been going with us and is learning to really walk out! He is also coming into his own and wants to wrestle and bite and jump on Zorro was we walk. LOL! He makes me laugh the entire time.

Video of Oliver being "naughty"!

Oliver walking out!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2021)

I had forgotten about Oliver! He is so handsome.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2021)

Boys will be boys! Zorro is patient  

35 minutes ground driving Peanut this afternoon. First time he's had the bridle on in about a year, I worked him all last summer in a halter. Thought he might protest a bit but he marched right out. Just walked and let him stretch, but at the end, when I asked for a slow walk I got about 15 steps of collection without asking for it. If I ASKED for it, I bet I wouldn't get it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 25, 2021)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2021)

35 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2021)

3/26- 60 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 28, 2021)

35 minutes ground driving Peanut, he was ready to go. Hubby opened up the big gate to go do some work and Peanut was ready to head out. He got all head snakey when I said "not today" lol. I secretly was happy to see the sass, but didn't let HIM know about that .


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 31, 2021)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut. Hope to hitch this weekend. Need to get one or two more sessions in first just so I know his mind is in it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2021)

60 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 4, 2021)

35 minutes ground driving Peanut, did his agility course for the month. Got it videoed on one shot. Good boy!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 7, 2021)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut, would've done more but my baked potatoes were cooked and a hot baked potato beats stomping thru mud


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 8, 2021)

25 minute ground driving Peanut. Worked on changing speed within the walk and I got a few nice collected steps on each "slow" transition without really doing anything except keeping my darned elbows soft. That will never become natural!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 8, 2021)

4/8 - 30 minutes driving Rocko today.

Kept it short because I hadn't been able to do anything with him for a while. He balked a little at first when he realized he was going to have to work. He is very laid back and more than happy to stand around! But he moved out really nicely today. Planning to drive him again tomorrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2021)

45 minutes ground driving Midnight. We seem to be going backwards from her brilliant beginning. Today it was a immensely scary white tank in a neighbor's yard. She acted like a total idiot. A little discouraging.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 45 minutes ground driving Midnight. We seem to be going backwards from her brilliant beginning. Today it was a immensely scary white tank in a neighbor's yard. She acted like a total idiot. A little discouraging.


Marsha,
I have an idea for Midnight. I'll post it over on Your Drive Day thread.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2021)

45 minutes driving Dapper Dan. We just meander. Those dang little bugs found us coming home with the breeze at our back. I forgot to put mosquito repellant in my tool bag, so we just had to suffer.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2021)

4/9- 40 minutes driving Rocko today.

The neighbors had a little girl visiting so I invited her to ride in a cart for the first time.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 12, 2021)

4/12 - 30 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2021)

Marsha, I think sometimes they go through a spell after they have been started and do well for awhile. Sort of like the "new wore off" and they are in a more mentally relaxed place where their minds can concoct up some shenanigans. I've had a couple big horses like that, one in particular comes to mind, he was a peach at 3 and most of 4 years and at the end of his 4th year, wowza, what a pill. He got over it but was a muley sucker for about 1 season.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2021)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks MC !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2021)

50 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2021)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 19, 2021)

4/19 - 30 minutes driving Rocko.

We had a little break after he had his teeth done last Thursday. He still has 2 baby teeth to lose yet! He will turn 5 May 1st.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2021)

70 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 22, 2021)

4/22- 35 minutes driving Rocko.

Worked on transitions while also checking in with my body position and keeping the reins even.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2021)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. Happy day.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2021)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut in the sprinkles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 26, 2021)

4/26 - 30 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 27, 2021)

40 minute ground driving Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2021)

20 minute with Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2021)

50 minutes ground driving midnight. I'm pooped.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 30, 2021)

4/30- 45 minutes driving Rocko. 

My little buddy came out and drove Annie with us. She is about to turn 14 and is hoping to get her own horse (full size) soon. I'm enjoying her company while I still can!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 3, 2021)

5/3 - 35 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2021)

31 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2021)

30 minutes for Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 7, 2021)

5/7 - 50 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2021)

25 minutes/Peanut


----------



## Cayuse (May 9, 2021)

30 minutes for Peanut please.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 9, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes for Peanut please.


So jealous! In the boat on the river right now. Pole in the water. Can't believe I have cell service!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 10, 2021)

5/10 - 30 Minutes driving Rocko.

_Notes on Your Drive Day._


----------



## Willow Flats (May 13, 2021)

5/13 - 40 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 14, 2021)

I'm a slacker! I'll be getting all caught up on hours today. I have a birthday party I'm taking my pair (Candace and Blue) to tomorrow so I'll actually get some drive time in too.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 14, 2021)

5/14 - 50 minutes for Rocko.

He was nice and forward today and we had a lot of fun driving along with Annie.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 15, 2021)

90 min /6 miles with Candace and Blue today. In drove 2 miles there, 2 miles of rides, 2 miles home.

Pic of hubby with the team while I double checked the hitch.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> 90 min /6 miles with Candace and Blue today. In drove 2 miles there, 2 miles of rides, 2 miles home.
> 
> Pic of hubby with the team while I double checked the hitch.
> View attachment 43551


Bet they were two tired ponies! Nice looking guy with the reins, too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2021)

80 minutes driving Dapper Dan today, which includes all hitched time. Some of it was standing around and some driving in circles because he wouldn't stand around.


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2021)

MajorClem, Beautiful picture!


----------



## Kelly (May 16, 2021)

Great pic!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 16, 2021)

5/16 - 45 minutes for Rocko.

Showed my husband how to run through the new exercises with Annie. Then we just had fun!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2021)

5/20/21 - 35 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2021)

25 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 21, 2021)

5/21 - 40 minutes driving Rocko.

Was fun today out with Annie. We are getting good at driving in the wind!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2021)

I think at least 60 minutes today driving Midnight. I forgot to look at the time when we left and we kept talking when we got back. But we went 2 miles, mostly at a walk so I'm sure it was at least 60 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2021)

5/27 - 35 minutes for Rocko.

I was out of town for the last several days, and it feels so good to be back home with my horses! I think the time off does them good when they are in training, giving them time to digest everything they are learning. Rocko did awesome today when we went through the exercises we had been doing before I left. We did some canter work today too which was fun!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 28, 2021)

5/28 - 40 minutes driving Rocko.

My little friend came over and drove Annie with us. My neighbors went out of town for 3 weeks and said we could raid their cherry tree. Let's just say we ate A LOT of cherries when we were done driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> 5/28 - 40 minutes driving Rocko.
> 
> My little friend came over and drove Annie with us. My neighbors went out of town for 3 weeks and said we could raid their cherry tree. Let's just say we ate A LOT of cherries when we were done driving. ☺


It's fun to give Dapper Dan cherries. He rolls them around in his mouth, then spits out the seed; he never crunches them. Midnight usually crunches the seeds, but sometimes spits them out.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 31, 2021)

5/31 - 45 minutes for Rocko.

I went fishing yesterday with my husband so he drove Annie with us this morning. We went out early because it's supposed to reach over 100 degrees today!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2021)

50 minutes driving Midnight.
Nice to exchange interests--fishing and driving.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 3, 2021)

6/3 - 35 minutes for Rocko.

We had a lesson today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 3, 2021)

2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





Finally got all caught up. Sorry it took me so darn long. My poodle had her puppies 2 weeks ago and it's been more crazy than usual. I have 6 beautiful standard poodle puppies living in my bedroom 

Hoping to hitch up some more pairs configurations soon. I really need to get Blue sold and one more. Anyone want to train a 3 year old? I don't have time to do anything with Perry and I think he's going to be awesome.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2021)

Hard to believe Perry is 3!
20 minutes for Peanut. Thanks for keeping track!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 4, 2021)

6/4 - 40 minutes for Rocko.

The farrier came yesterday afternoon to do my three. He asked if Rocko was being driven regularly because he barely needed anything done. And then he gave me a discount because of it!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> And then he gave me a discount because of it!




Wow! I've never known a farrier to give a discount


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2021)

6/6 - 30 minutes for Rocko.

First time driving in the evening! It was really nice out.
My new cart was shipped and is supposed to arrive sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 8, 2021)

6/7 - 60 minutes for Rocko.

He deserves a gold star because we worked on getting the new cart fitted to him which required adjusting the cart and his harness over and over again, and taking him out in it, the whole process took 2 1/2 hours! I think I got it pretty good. I am going to adjust the shaft length a couple of inches tomorrow. I was lucky I had a smaller belly band in my stash because I had to drop the tugs so the cart would be balanced which made his way too big.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 9, 2021)

Pictures please!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Pictures please!


I'll see if I can get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2021)

6/10 - 30 minutes for Rocko.

I readjusted the shafts on the cart and tweaked the harness again. After driving, I would like more leg room which means moving the seat back and re-balancing, but I'm done for today!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2021)

Not a great picture. Taken during assessment after one of the re-hitchings!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 11, 2021)

6/11 - 60 minutes for Rocko.

No adjusting the cart today. Drove on all types of footing. Asphalt definitely the smoothest ride! The wheel base is 4" wider than my old cart so I moved all my practice cones out. Lol The new wheels are so much larger too so I think it's easier to pull. He seems happy, so that makes me happy!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 14, 2021)

6/14 - 30 minutes driving Rocko.

I am still not happy with the way the new cart is going, so I need to do some more adjusting. Temps are starting to soar here so I have limited time to work on things. Supposed to get up to 109 this week!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2021)

Willow are you using the old type wrap straps or the buckle down type shaft carriers? If it's the older wrap style (which I prefer ) and they are wrapped too tight you might get that bounce you were describing in the other thread.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 15, 2021)

I have the buckle down tugs. I have the seat back as far as it will go which decreased the bounce but it was still there.
So then we moved the axel (wheels) back from center too but that increases the bounce. I am wondering if we move the axel foward from center it might raise the shafts? It's like the bounce is going down on the tugs which is sending the seat back forward. I've raised and lowered the tugs and that doesn't help. I can really lean back and the shafts aren't going way up.

If my husband or my friend which are heavier than I am get in the bounce is lessened.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2021)

Well, I'm stumped! Did you try playing with the shaft length? I'm thinking shorter maybe?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 15, 2021)

*6/15- 30 minutes driving for Rocko.*

Yep, I had already moved the shafts back as far as they should go. I talked to the cart builder today. He said the average weight for an adult is 170 lbs and since I weigh 40 pounds less I had two choices to create the counter balance needed.

1. If I am the only one that will be driving the cart, to just move the wheels forward. (Someone much heavier would tip the cart backwards in that position.)
-or-
2. Leave the wheels in the center position and create the counter balance by adding a weight under the seat. There are brackets there for a basket that could be used. The wire or wicker baskets they sell wouldn't add enough weight themselves.

My husband came home early and moved the wheels forward for me and I drove Rocko around and did a lot of trotting. * No more back rest slapping on my back! * I might have my husband build me a wooden box for under the seat at some point where I could add weight and then I would be able to move the wheels back to the center position and take out the weight if someone heavier were to drive him.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> My husband came home early and moved the wheels forward for me and I drove Rocko around and did a lot of trotting. * No more back rest slapping on my back! *



Soooooo glad to hear you got your cart all figured out!!  Is your cart still bouncy at all? You got me wondering if I need to have my hubby move my wheels forward too. Hmmmm


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 17, 2021)

Kelley- The shafts are floating in the tugs and the seat does not bounce like it was, just the normal feeling you would get in a balanced cart if going over uneven terrain.
If you move your wheels (axel) forward you might need to move your seat back. I got the larger wheels so not sure if that makes a difference. My seat is now all the way back. And I like it there for the leg room so that's a plus for me!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you so much Lynn! Glad you have posted your experience!! I think I am gonna try moving my wheels forward and see if it rides even better….. Once we get settled in the new house and hubby has a free moment, lol!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 19, 2021)

6/19 - 50 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## arrelle (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi All! New to this thread, because my driving is sporadic due to work (I did put in 20 minutes yesterday! ).
However, I had a quick question - my little cart at home is just a basic easy entry and I have a hell of a time getting my traces off. Is there a trick that I’m unaware of, or does it just become easier over time? Photo attached.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 21, 2021)

6/21 - 35 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2021)

70 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2021)

arrelle said:


> Hi All! New to this thread, because my driving is sporadic due to work (I did put in 20 minutes yesterday! ).
> However, I had a quick question - my little cart at home is just a basic easy entry and I have a hell of a time getting my traces off. Is there a trick that I’m unaware of, or does it just become easier over time? Photo attached.


They will get more supple with time. I've never seen a singletree quite like that with the attachment from the bottom up (that's how I'm seeing it, not sure if that's correct?) and I think that in itself would make it more awkward. My carts have S shaped hooks at the end or a "sword end" singletree so maybe someone else who has a set up like yours will see it and comment. If it's super awkward, you can usually find replacement singletrees that are not too expensive, I replaced one for about $25 (sword end) two years ago.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 24, 2021)

6/24 - 35 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2021)

6/25 - 60 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2021)

20 minutes driving for Dapper Dan. I wanted to take him out on a hard surface for a little without his boots, as it's been raining and he's been on soft ground. I believe it is important for hooves to work on a hard surface sometimes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 29, 2021)

6/29 - 40 minutes for Rocko.

I am loving this new cart! There was a little water in one of the ditches today that I didn't know was there until we were upon it. Rocko tried to evade it and I ALMOST let him because I didn't want to get my new wheels all muddy!!!! 

It is such a good feeling when they are shy of something but choose to trust you and go forward because they want to please you. We had a really good day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2021)

7/1 - 35 minutes for Rocko. 

We had a lesson today. More work on getting him to use his hind end. He is heavy on the forehand dropping his head, so she had me correcting him and he was responding nicely. I am also going to get the poles off the ground, raise them up and get him jumping when I can squeeze in some ground work. We did a little bit of cantering too. He is going good in one direction now. I just keep learning new things with him. He is so good walking down the road past the crazy dogs. Did I mention just how much I love this little guy?!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 2, 2021)

30 min ground driving Wally today. Need to get he and Blue sold so I'm trying to put some time on them to brush up on their skills. They have been out to pasture for a few weeks and not worked much all season so they have become lazy and ill tempered.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> 30 min ground driving Wally today. Need to get he and Blue sold so I'm trying to put some time on them to brush up on their skills. They have been out to pasture for a few weeks and not worked much all season so they have become lazy and ill tempered.


Wish I lived closer! Would be fun to help you with those rascals.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> 30 min ground driving Wally today. Need to get he and Blue sold so I'm trying to put some time on them to brush up on their skills. They have been out to pasture for a few weeks and not worked much all season so they have become lazy and ill tempered.


I've been lazy and ill tempered all season too!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 3, 2021)

7/3 - 45 minutes for Rocko today. 

There were some kids here this morning and one of them drove the golf cart while we drove the horses. Was a lot of fun. Very relaxing. And then some standing 10 feet before the hitching area while we all chatted which was good for Rocko's patience development.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 5, 2021)

20 minutes for Rowan today. Drove him in the big grass ring and he did awesome. We've come a long way from bucking and attempted bolting! I got a new, properly sized, drop-lash whip and it made a huge difference - it was really hard to get to his sides with the dressage whip (too long). The new whip is obviously much more clear to him. So now we can both focus on learning to breathe while driving.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 5, 2021)

7/5 - 60 minutes for Rocko today.

My husband took today off and drove Annie with us. 

I bathed Rocko and clipped him. Half way through my back started hurting but I pushed through and I just need to do a little more on his belly and do his face tomorrow. One of those days where you ask yourself, why did I start this?!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2021)

Abby P said:


> 20 minutes for Rowan today. Drove him in the big grass ring and he did awesome. We've come a long way from bucking and attempted bolting! I got a new, properly sized, drop-lash whip and it made a huge difference - it was really hard to get to his sides with the dressage whip (too long). The new whip is obviously much more clear to him. So now we can both focus on learning to breathe while driving.


I've tried that whip and cannot seem to manage it. How did you learn to use it properly?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2021)

20 minute ground driving Peanut.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi Marsha,

This is with a Hyperbike - so the whip is TINY! I have had zero experience with this type of whip before, it was easy to swing the lash to touch his sides, but maybe only because the distance is so short and the whip is so small and light. I can touch his butt with my hand when I'm driving him so I'm RIGHT behind him in this cart. Not sure how I would manage with a regular cart and a much longer whip - it probably wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Hi Marsha,
> 
> This is with a Hyperbike - so the whip is TINY! I have had zero experience with this type of whip before, it was easy to swing the lash to touch his sides, but maybe only because the distance is so short and the whip is so small and light. I can touch his butt with my hand when I'm driving him so I'm RIGHT behind him in this cart. Not sure how I would manage with a regular cart and a much longer whip - it probably wouldn't be pretty.


 Ah, hyperbike. Yes, the dressage whip is a little long when we are up close and personal to the tail. Can you show the whip, please? I'd be interested.
Does anyone know where to get a fly swisher? Has anyone ever used one while driving? Dapper Dan is so sensitive to flies; the whip doesn't get them off very well.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 7, 2021)

Sure, it's this one:









HyperBike Drop Lash Whip w/Silver – Chrysalis Acres – Equipment for the Carriage Driving Horse and Driver


Short and lightweight, with a soft, flexible drop lash and removable/black popper. The popper can be easily cut with scissors if a shorter length is desired. Length is the stick length, from bottom of handle to tip. Lash and popper are additional. Custom stick lengths, colors, and lash lengths...



chrysalisacres.com





I have the 25" size.


----------



## RahRah SC (Jul 8, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Ah, hyperbike. Yes, the dressage whip is a little long when we are up close and personal to the tail. Can you show the whip, please? I'd be interested.
> Does anyone know where to get a fly swisher? Has anyone ever used one while driving? Dapper Dan is so sensitive to flies; the whip doesn't get them off very well.


I researched a fly whisk thoroughly on the Internet. Even went so far as to see if I could make one myself. Those things are pricey especially when you need two. Walmart has them for $24. They total length is 18”. 
jefferspet.com has something they call a Shufly that is 6” long. That may be good if you’re sitting that close to your pony. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2021)

30 minute for Peanut pease.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 8, 2021)

6/8 - 35 minutes for Rocko.

We had a lesson. Today I practiced driving with one hand which we did pretty good at together. Then worked on the canter and that was not going very well. The trainer wanted to check him out and he responded much better to her. That was humbling! She gets after him and I'm too nice.

The driving with one hand will make it easier for me to carry the whip in the other hand and implement it quicker when needed. After she left I practiced one handed rein handling on my rein board. I'm determined to get good at it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> 6/8 - 35 minutes for Rocko.
> 
> 
> The driving with one hand will make it easier for me to carry the whip in the other hand and implement it quicker when needed. After she left I practiced one handed rein handling on my rein board. I'm determined to get good at it!


You go, girl!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks Marsha! I needed some encouragement!!!! I gotta remember we are making progress when I have a setback here and there.

The temps are climbing again here! Hoping to get a short drive in early tomorrow morning before it gets real bad in the next couple of days. There is other stuff I need to get done in the cool of the mornings. Rocko won't have any trouble standing around that's for sure.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 9, 2021)

6/9 - 30 minutes driving Annie.

I set up poles and had Rocko cantering over them to build up his hind end and work on his balance in his stickey direction. Happy to say he is getting better at getting on the correct lead in that direction. Just decided to get the ground work in. Was really fun driving Annie though who is just naturally forward!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 11, 2021)

30 minutes for Rowan today. We drove in the arena again, a fair bit of trotting, lots of circles and changes of direction. He offered one small buck the first time I asked for a trot but overall he was very good and I'm starting to relax more which is helping too. Afterwards I had my friend help me to get the cart balance adjusted, there was a bit too much weight on the shafts. Much easier with someone who can talk holding the shafts and telling me what was happening! I had to move the seat back 4 notches. I lost a bit of weight and also I had adjusted the length of the traces and not adjusted the cart since then. My friend's mind was a little blown how big of a difference she felt just from moving the seat a little! Hopefully this will make the next drive easier for Rowan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 11, 2021)

Abby P said:


> 30 minutes for Rowan today. We drove in the arena again, a fair bit of trotting, lots of circles and changes of direction. He offered one small buck the first time I asked for a trot but overall he was very good and I'm starting to relax more which is helping too. Afterwards I had my friend help me to get the cart balance adjusted, there was a bit too much weight on the shafts. Much easier with someone who can talk holding the shafts and telling me what was happening! I had to move the seat back 4 notches. I lost a bit of weight and also I had adjusted the length of the traces and not adjusted the cart since then. My friend's mind was a little blown how big of a difference she felt just from moving the seat a little! Hopefully this will make the next drive easier for Rowan.


Sounds like you two are making great progress! Yay! It is a lot easier to get your cart balanced when you have help and an extra set of eyes that's for sure.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 11, 2021)

It was so helpful! And yes, I finally do feel like we're making progress and it's awesome! The kick strap was a really good addition since it helps me not focus on the potential of feet in my face and that allows me to focus on things I should be focusing on.  He really is very well-trained in the sense of knowing all the cues and being a super good citizen about standing as long as is required for me to hitch him (I'm still talking aloud while I do it to make sure I don't forget to attach something important). He just has anxiety if he isn't sure what I'm asking (honestly he acts like he expects to be beaten for making the wrong choice which makes me sad) and since I haven't been driving very long this meant a lot of anxiety to start out because I had to learn by trial and error how he expected to be asked. I'd like to get us really solid w/t/c in the ring (it's a nice big grass ring) and doing some "cones" courses (I have no cones so they'll be made of random poles and jump standards) over the next few weeks and then hopefully start short trail jaunts by the end of summer. I was a little worried there for a while but I think we'll get it together!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 12, 2021)

7/12 - 40 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 15, 2021)

7/15 - 45 minutes for Rocko.

We worked on rein backs and transitions and then went a little further down the main road today. A guy fired up a gas powered weed whacker right at fence line on the road and Rocko froze, took a good look and then just walked on by. We had a little traffic and no reaction there either. Someone took our picture and said they would send it to me. If they follow through, and it is any good I'll post it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 16, 2021)

7/16 - 50 minutes for Rocko. 

We drove with Annie today and I took him down into the large ditch not by way of the natural trail, but over an embankment on the side, which he was thinking was much steeper than it was. When we approached, he said nope and started backing up like a pro! (something he is usually loathe to do.) I was able to convince him he could do it, but we had to practice doing it several times before it wasn't a big deal. I want to take him over there tomorrow and see how he does.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> 7/16 - 50 minutes for Rocko.
> 
> We drove with Annie today and I took him down into the large ditch not by way of the natural trail, but over an embankment on the side, which he was thinking was much steeper than it was. When we approached, he said nope and started backing up like a pro! (something he is usually loathe to do.) I was able to convince him he could do it, but we had to practice doing it several times before it wasn't a big deal. I want to take him over there tomorrow and see how he does.


Embankments can be scary!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 17, 2021)

7/17 - 50 minutes driving Rocko.

My husband drove Annie with us. Details on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 18, 2021)

7/18 30 minutes for Rowan


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2021)

60 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2021)

35 minutes driving Dapper Dan. Temperatures have been down a little but those vampire flies still annoy him. A little breeze would have helped.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 22, 2021)

7/22 - 35 minutes for Rocko.

He did great!!!! Cantered in both directions and didn't break gait until I asked for the trot. 

I've been working him over the poles and besides building up his hind end, he's getting abdominal muscles too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2021)

I've been working him over the polls and besides building up his hind end, he's getting abdominal muscles too. 
[/QUOTE]
It is so satisfying to see muscle development. When Midight came to me she had a skinny chest with her front legs almost together and no hind end. Just a wide middle (we had her ultrasounded as she looked in foal!). Her backbone stuck up. Now she has quite a nice chest, good topline, and strong hind. Yes, she is overweight, but strong and she knows how to use her body. (We're working on the weight but it's hard.)


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 23, 2021)

2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





Still alive! Sorry I've been MIA. Between summer vacations and raising a litter of poodle puppies I've been crazy. The link to the hours is above for anyone who wants proof that I've actually done my job ;P

I sent Perry to the same wonderful gal who trained my Clementine 7 years ago and he's coming along slowly. He's easily distracted and wants to play but he's learning.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> 2021 Driving Club
> 
> 
> Shared by Sarah Provost
> ...


Hard to believe he that old already. I remember when he first surprised you.
Thank you for taking the trouble to tabulate us.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi MajorClem! Can't believe Perry is a big guy now, when did that happen!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2021)

7/24 - 60 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 26, 2021)

7/26 - 35 Minutes for Rocko.

We worked on backing, the canter and pivoting. Afterwards I rolled the new cart over to my trailer to see if I could get it in by myself and it went just fine. So when it gets cooler we can start going places. We are ready!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 29, 2021)

7/29 - 60 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2021)

30 minutes driving Peanut. First time I've driven in a year.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 2, 2021)

8/2 - 30 minutes for Rocko. 

I wanted to go for longer but smoke from fires has traveled here so our air quality wasn't great so I didn't want to push it. If it gets any worse we will have to take a break from training.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2021)

We had smoke all the way here in New England from out west about 2 weeks ago. It was awful. Our air quality was in the top 10 worst in the nation. Everything smelled like smoke (which is a smell that really bugs me/migraines) and the haze was like fog.

30 minutes driving Peanut and 25 ground driving Cappy. Thanks MC!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2021)

60 minutes for Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2021)

8/5 - 50 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Aug 5*

I wanna join the party 

30 minutes for Shadow
Besides driving him crazy, I drove him in the hood


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 6, 2021)

Wally and Blue as a pair 60 min. Deets in the drive day thread.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 6, 2021)

*Aug 6*

30 minutes for Shadow


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 6, 2021)

7/6 - 45 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2021)

20 minutes driving Peanut, it was hot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2021)

90 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello everyone! Long time no see!!

I’ve been super busy lately but I finally was able to post on here again! I’m not quite sure on all my days, but I’ll mark down all my approximate minutes since March. I’ve been driving a lot!

March:
Fancy: 120 minutes 
Rebel: 120 minutes

April: 
Fancy: 180 minutes 
Rebel: 180 minutes 

May: 
Fancy: 60 minutes 
Rebel: 60 minutes 

June: 
Fancy: 180 minutes 
Rebel: 180 minutes

July: 
Fancy: 240
Rebel: 240
Jessica: 120 minutes 

August:
Fancy: 60 minutes 
Rebel: 60 minutes 
Jessica: 60 minutes 

I’m very proud with how Fancy and Rebel are Turing out! Im so glad I’ve been able to work with them so much over the past few months. Hopefully we can get them driving as a team here soon : )

I also added a photo with me and Jess driving in my new show cart!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Stripe13! I wondered what happened to you. Great seeing the updates on all you have been doing!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 8, 2021)

I have managed to squeeze in two drives this month! The smoke has been so thick and for a few weeks we had actual ASH falling from the sky. So not much was done outside during that time. Now I'm lazy and tired so getting out there takes all my will power. LOL!

I did get my new KBike the last week of July and to say I'm thrilled with it is an understatement! It's a wonderful little bike/training cart and I'm excited to get it up into the mountains!

8/1/21 - 30 minute drive with the training cart shafts and foot basket
8/6/21 - 45 minute drive with it in bike mode!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 9, 2021)

The k-cart looks fantastic! What was shipping and fees from Canada?

60 min with my new "dream team" Wally and Blue tonight. Gave rides to neighbors. It's going to be difficult to part with these guys.


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 9, 2021)

2 hours driving with Jess tonight!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Aug 9*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 30 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 9, 2021)

8/9 - 30 minutes with Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 12, 2021)

8/12 40 minutes for Rocko.

Was a little breezy today and that big shade brim popped off my helmet, hit him in the behind and flew over his head. He had himself a good spook and started to take off but listened to me. His adrenaline goes down faster than mine though!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 12, 2021)

We did some desensitizing after our drive. Lol


----------



## Kelly (Aug 13, 2021)

OMG! That is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 13, 2021)

8/13 - 60 minutes for Rocko.

My friend drove Annie and we ventured out on to the main road and went down that low traffic road. Rocko led the way as I'd driven him there before. Annie was a little nervous at first but was chill by the time we got back. So had a nice morning!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2021)

The owner of Munchkin, our recent miniature horse companion, is ambitious to get her little horse driving. Over lunch, she showed us her new book, which was recommended by a miniature tack store in TN--Mindy's driving book!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 14, 2021)

That is so neat Marsha! Mindy is famous! 


*Aug 14*
Drove Shadow 1.30 miles in the hood


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 16, 2021)

8/16 - 30 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Aug 17*

Drove Shadow 60 minutes in the hood and around our property.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 19, 2021)

8/19 - 25 minutes driving Rocko this morning. 

The AQI was down to 77, which isn't too bad. We were able to canter the new pattern! Still needs work but he's doing it and willingly and we didn't hit any cones. Requires him to keep changing directions so its a great exercise. The wind has come up and the smoke is back this afternoon. The AQI is now up to 157!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2021)

The AQI was down to 77, which isn't too bad. We were able to canter the new pattern! Still needs work but he's doing it and willingly and we didn't hit any cones. Requires him to keep changing directions so its a great exercise. The wind has come up and the smoke is back this afternoon. The AQI is now up to 157!
[/QUOTE]
Yay! Not hitting cones!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 20, 2021)

8/20 - 60 minutes for Rocko.

Details on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 21, 2021)

8/21 - 60 minutes for Rocko.
15 minutes for Annie.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 23, 2021)

8/23 - 30 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Aug 24*

Drove Shadow 25 minutes in my fruit orchard


----------



## Wvfarm (Aug 24, 2021)

I drove Sunni a total of 17.5 miles last weekend. We even kept up with the gaited horses, went for a swim, and had a good roll in the sand (not while hitched)


----------



## Kelly (Aug 24, 2021)

Wvfarm, That looks like sooooooo much fun!!! Great pic! Glad yall didn’t roll in the sand while hitched


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 26, 2021)

8/26 - 40 minutes for Rocko.

We didn't get out til noon today and it started getting pretty warm so we interspersed standing under the oak tree. It was good for us both to be quiet. Much easier than my current puppy training sessions for sure!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 27, 2021)

8/27 - 45 minutes for Rocko.

My friend was here driving Annie with us this morning. The sky was blue and we had a great time. Now we are socked in with smoke. I have an adventure planned at the horse park for tomorrow so if it's still smokey I'll have to cancel. Feel terrible for the people up in Tahoe with the fire creeping closer. The smoke there is at the hazardous level. Our son is an ER nurse at a hospital in Truckee which is nearby. Ironically he used to be a firefighter.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 29, 2021)

*AUG 29*

Drove Shadow for 40 minutes today


----------



## Kelly (Aug 29, 2021)

Shadow in the hood


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2021)

What a nice wide street for driving! Some people down the street from me were driving two teams of percherons today and they had their daughter following along behind in a car with flashers on. 
Wish our roads were like yours!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 30, 2021)

20 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2021)

20 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 2, 2021)

9/2 - 35 minutes driving Rocko today. 

We worked on transitions and then went out on the main road in the other direction today for a little ways. All was clear when we ventured out and down the road we turned around in a driveway and were standing waiting for a truck that had turned onto the road down the street and boy he jumped back when it came barreling past his nose! Drivers are so rude here. They could have given us a wide berth as there was no other car on the two lane road, but nope just go 60 miles an hour with little clearance. I am proud of him though the way he handled it. He startled and settled right away.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2021)

35 minute for Peanut.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 3, 2021)

9/3 - 35 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Sept 4*

I drove Shadow this morning for 31 minutes I was so proud of him, a biker went flying by and Shadow was like, ”_Mom, we usually see those scary things in the parks, NOT in the hood.” _He did great!!! He was relived after it went by though lol  But didn’t spook so Woohoo!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 5, 2021)

30 minutes for Peanut. Nice day, no bugs and cool.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2021)

80 minutes for Midnight.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Sept 10*

Drive Shadow in the hood 20 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 10, 2021)

9/10 - 60 minutes for Rocko today.

Andy Marcoux is going to be out here in California doing a clinic and I got a spot for 8 am Monday morning!!!! Really excited to see what we can learn.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 11, 2021)

9/11 - 45 minutes for Rocko. 

My husband drove Annie with us. She has such a big powerful stride that I get a really nice consistant forward trot out of him when he is following her. He is still on the lazy side. 
I asked Barry Hook how he handles a lazy horse and he replied that they drive it as a pair with another horse.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow!! Driving in pairs for the lazy horse… That’s a great idea!! I’m gonna eventually have to learn how to do that….Stormy is as lazy and laid back as they come


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 13, 2021)

9/13 -
60 minutes for Rocko today.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Sept 14*
Drive Shadow 33 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Sept 16*
Drove Shadow for 30 minutes today


----------



## Abby P (Sep 16, 2021)

So how was Andy Marcoux??


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 16, 2021)

9/16 - 30 minutes for Rocko today.

Abby - I posted about the clinic on the "Your Drive Day" thread. I'll post something more there after this!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 17, 2021)

9/17 - 40 minutes for Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 18, 2021)

9/18 - 35 minutes for Rocko today. 

Was only 75 degrees today with a nice breeze. He was feeling good and did great! We we be back up in the 90's this week though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2021)

70 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 20, 2021)

9/20 - 30 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Sept 20*
Drove Shadow 33 minutes this evening


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 21, 2021)

35 minutes for Peanut


----------



## Kelly (Sep 23, 2021)

*Sept 23*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 40 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 23, 2021)

Really wanted to drive today, but getting ready to go out of town so I'll have to wait until Monday.

I used to love to travel in past years, but now I never want to leave my horses!!! I like to take care of them myself (if you know what I mean.) We are taking our travel trailer and the two dogs are going with us though.  Couldn't imagine leaving my puppy with anyone.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 23, 2021)

Can’t your horses… or at least Rocko…. fit in the travel trailer, they dont take up that much room  Have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you Kelly! The girl that feeds for me fell off a horse today and was just released from the ER! They did scans and she is ok just very sore. So now her sister is going to feed for me. Did I mention I found a little mouse darting around my house and one of the gate arms on our front gates just broke? 
Set a couple of traps and hoping to catch that critter tonight before I leave!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh no! Why do things fall apart right before you leave for a trip? 

See?? You need those Mouser Cats LOL


----------



## Kelly (Sep 25, 2021)

*Sept 25*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 52 minutes…. neighbors stopped us a bunch to chit chat, which is good practice for him to stand still. He loved everyone! Such a little ham!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2021)

30 min driving Perry yesterday!!!! I went out for a lesson with him so I know what his cues are when he comes home. He's almost ready to come home. What a difference 90 days makes in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2021)

Can't wait to see a picture of Perry all grown up in harness!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 27, 2021)

9/27 - 35 minutes for Rocko.

I noticed the shafts on my new cart are still bouncing at the trot, so I moved the seat forward again! Less legroom, but I ordered a new wedge cushion, which is supposed to be delivered today, so that should help as I'll be sitting higher.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 27, 2021)

*SEPT 27*
Drove Shadow in the hood for 61 minutes… yep we gotta get that 1 minute in there …. And I’m not even gonna tell ya what he did today when he saw 2 little girls that he knew in the hood. Ok, ok already, I tell ya!! Geeeezzz  yep, you guessed it, he bolted! And I couldn’t stop laughing. We ended up across the street in a neighbors yard!  It really wasn’t his fault, it never is you know, but the little girl was wearing her CHRISTMAS SNOWMAN PAJAMAS!! I mean seriously, it isn’t even Christmas and it was in the middle of the afternoon… I almost bolted myself! LOL!! LOL!! He just wouldn’t calm down, so I got out of the cart and drug him over to the little girls eagerly waiting to snuggle him. Then if he could talk he said, “_Oh! Thank God! That’s just PJs, I was afraid Frosty was gonna melt!” _Then he asked, _“Mom? Why on earth is she wearing her PJs in the middle of the afternoon?” _Then he snuggled them and was completely fine, silly little boy! Never a dull moment with these little boys 


First bikers, now Christmas snowman pajamas! Geeeezzzz what’s next?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> 30 min driving Perry yesterday!!!! I went out for a lesson with him so I know what his cues are when he comes home. He's almost ready to come home. What a difference 90 days makes in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing.


Oh, my goodness! How time flies. But look what a gem his mom is, so no wonder he is such a smart boy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2021)

70 minutes for Midnight today.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 28, 2021)

*Sept 28*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 38 minutes.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 28, 2021)

*Sept 28*

Our friend Willie drove me crazy for about 1 minute. I was being stubborn so he had to get out the whip!


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 28, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *SEPT 27*
> Drove Shadow in the hood for 61 minutes… yep we gotta get that 1 minute in there …. And I’m not even gonna tell ya what he did today when he saw 2 little girls that he knew in the hood. Ok, ok already, I tell ya!! Geeeezzz  yep, you guessed it, he bolted! And I couldn’t stop laughing. We ended up across the street in a neighbors yard!  It really wasn’t his fault, it never is you know, but the little girl was wearing her CHRISTMAS SNOWMAN PAJAMAS!! I mean seriously, it isn’t even Christmas and it was in the middle of the afternoon… I almost bolted myself! LOL!! LOL!! He just wouldn’t calm down, so I got out of the cart and drug him over to the little girls eagerly waiting to snuggle him. Then if he could talk he said, “_Oh! Thank God! That’s just PJs, I was afraid Frosty was gonna melt!” _Then he asked, _“Mom? Why on earth is she wearing her PJs in the middle of the afternoon?” _Then he snuggled them and was completely fine, silly little boy! Never a dull moment with these little boys
> 
> 
> First bikers, now Christmas snowman pajamas! Geeeezzzz what’s next?


I would of been scared too! Christmas comes to early as it is.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2021)

Drove Peanut 35 minutes on Saturday and ground drove Cappy 20 today. Hope to hitch Cappy this weekend. Almost did it today but with my hands I'd still be out there wrapping and buckling and I didn't want to bore him .


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 30, 2021)

9/30 -
20 minutes for Rocko today. He didn't seem to be feeling up to par today...just had no energy so I unhitched and put him out in the pasture. ❤

I always think how glad I am that I am not a horse! Can you imagine someone coming to get you whenever they wanted no matter how you are feeling and ask you to go a few miles?!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2021)

Hope Rocko is feeling better today. I think sometimes the change in seasons gets them for a day or two.

35 minutes driving Cappy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 1, 2021)

10/1 - 50 minutes for Rocko today.

Thanks Cayuse. He was feeling good today!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2021)

30 minutes driving Cappy and 20 for Peanut yesterday.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 3, 2021)

*Oct 3*

Drove Shadow 30minutes in the hood


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 4, 2021)

10/4 - 
35 minutes driving Rocko. We had a lesson.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 5, 2021)

*Oct 5*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 30 minutes


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 6, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Oct 5*
> 
> Drove Shadow in the hood for 30 minutes


Your in profile pic is cute!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 6, 2021)

10/6-
50 minutes driving Rocko.

It was in the 70's today with a nice breeze. Perfect driving weather!!! Hoping to drive the next two days at least too. Happy Fall!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 7, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> Your in profile pic is cute!



THANKS!!  I figured with Halloween coming up that I should have a horse in costume as my pic


----------



## Kelly (Oct 7, 2021)

*Oct 7*

Drove Stormy but for only 20 minutes. He did great today, he is the most chill, laid back horse ever!! I haven’t driven him since early spring. He use to struggle with the cart, but he didn’t seem to mind it today at all. Maybe I’ve got my cart balanced better, IDK.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 8, 2021)

10/8 -
60 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 8, 2021)

My friend drove Annie with us. I miss driving Annie because she is so well trained now, but I don't want anyone else driving Rocko while he is still learning. So with what time I have it's all Rocko pretty much.

The new cart is a lot heavier than his old ee, especially since I went with the larger wheels, but he has gotten more fit with the pole work and frequent driving so he doesn't struggle with an incline like he did at first which is progress. 

He was a little naughty today trying to graze, and trying to turn towards Annie when going away from her. Basically being a teenager. He is still young (5) and needs lots of miles!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 8, 2021)

Go Rocko GO!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2021)

2 hours driving Dapper Dan today in a parade. Counting all the time hitched.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 11, 2021)

*Oct 11*

Drove Shadow in the hood for 30 minutes. Uneventful, which is always a plus


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 14, 2021)

10/14 - 

30 minutes for Rocko.
We have had extreme high winds over the past few days so it was really nice to squeeze in a drive in some nice weather!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2021)

Marsha, do you have parade pictures? Love to see them if you do!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 15, 2021)

10/15 - 

60 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, do you have parade pictures? Love to see them if you do!


I put them in the Drive Day.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2021)

35 minutes driving Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2021)

25 minutes this afternoon driving Peanut.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 17, 2021)

*Oct 16*
Drove Shadow 30 minutes in the hood


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 18, 2021)

10/17 - 
40 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 19, 2021)

*Oct 19*
Drove Shadow 40 minutes today, so much fun


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 20, 2021)

10/20 -

60 minutes for Rocko today.
Had some excitement. Details on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2021)

2 hours for Dapper Dan at a parade, including all his hitched time. Parade, then mingling afterward for greetings, and giving some rides. A couple of photos on the Adventures post.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2021)

1 hour for Peanut this weekend.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

*Oct 24*

Drove Shadow for 60 minutes. Poor little guy was all sweaty when we got finished so I am thinking about doing a trace clip on him.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 26, 2021)

*Oct 25*

Drove Shadow for 45 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Oct 26, 2021)

*Oct 26*

Drove Shadow 45 minutes.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 29, 2021)

*Oct 29*

Drove Shadow 26 minutes and boy was it windy!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 29, 2021)

Perry is back and we ground drove around town to get used to traffic and scary trash cans and mail boxes. He did well.

30 min I'll get times on the spreadsheet next week. My son has Covid so I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> Perry is back and we ground drove around town to get used to traffic and scary trash cans and mail boxes. He did well.
> 
> 30 min I'll get times on the spreadsheet next week. My son has Covid so I've got nothing better to do.


Way to go perry!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 29, 2021)

Hope your son feels better soon!


MajorClementine said:


> Perry is back and we ground drove around town to get used to traffic and scary trash cans and mail boxes. He did well.
> 
> 30 min I'll get times on the spreadsheet next week. My son has Covid so I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 30, 2021)

10/30- 
45 minutes for Rocko. 
Finally dried up enough here to drive. It was beautiful out and he was all sweaty when we came back in because he has gotten super fluffy!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 30, 2021)

*Oct 30*

Drove Shadow in the hood & on property for 50 minutes.

Drive Stormy for 20 minutes in my orchard.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 30, 2021)

20 min ground driving Perry before he heads south for the winter.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 1, 2021)

2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com





Wow we've got over 236 hours combined driving time so far this year as a group!!! That's crazy. It's so fun to see everyone driving and logging hours.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2021)

My sister drove with me today. She had Dapper Dan and I drove Midnight. 2.7 miles and about 60 minutes time. More in the drive topic.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 1, 2021)

*Nov 1*
Drove Stormy 20 minutes today 

Drove Shadow too, but Im not sure how long LOL LOL Can you put me down for 80 hours today?? Does that beat Rocko? Yes?? Then yes, it was definitely 80 hours… yep, all in 1 day!!! LOL LOL JK! GO ROCKO!! GO!!  That’s impressive!!!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 2, 2021)

*Nov 2*
Drove Stormy for 20 minutes this morning


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 2, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Nov 1*
> Drove Stormy 20 minutes today
> 
> Drove Shadow too, but Im not sure how long LOL LOL Can you put me down for 80 hours today?? Does that beat Rocko? Yes?? Then yes, it was definitely 80 hours… yep, all in 1 day!!! LOL LOL JK! GO ROCKO!! GO!!  That’s impressive!!!


We have been putting the hours in, but he still has a ways to go yet with his training!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 4, 2021)

*Nov 4*

My last & final drive with Shadow today, 20 minutes, and he did fantastic! I take him to his new home tomorrow morning.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 4, 2021)

Bitter sweet! Always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 4, 2021)

Always!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 5, 2021)

11/5 - 
40 minutes for Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 7, 2021)

*Nov 4*
Drove Stormy 40 minutes

*Nov 7*
Drove Stormy 45 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 8, 2021)

25 min ground driving Perry


----------



## Stripe13 (Nov 8, 2021)

I promise I’m still alive! Just super busy with university classes. 



9-31 August: 

3 hours driving Jess 

4 hours driving Fancy 

3 Hours driving Rebel 



September:

3 hours driving Fancy 

3 hours driving Rebel 

2 hours driving Jessica 



October: 

1 hour driving Rebel

3 hours driving Fancy 

3 hours driving Jessica



November so far:

1 Hour Jessica 

(Very first time trying out anything to do with driving) 20 minutes ground driving Melody (shes learning so quickly! So far I’m working with her on turning and walking with me behind her with reins attached to her halter)

2 hours driving Fancy 

1 hour driving Rebel


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 8, 2021)

11/8 -
45 minutes driving Rocko.

He was really sweaty when we were done! I am going to have to do a trace clip on him I guess. It was only about 51 degrees when we started but he has quite the coat! Looks like a little bear.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 8, 2021)

Stripe13 said:


> I promise I’m still alive! Just super busy with university classes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear what you have been up to!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 9, 2021)

45 min driving Candace in the Viceroy for the first time. It wasn't a good fit (traces too short so shafts were out too fast) but Candace is my good horse so we didn't have any problems.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 9, 2021)

*Nov 9*
Drove Stormy 35 minutes, he did great


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 10, 2021)

Times are caught up again


----------



## Kelly (Nov 10, 2021)

*Nov 11*
Drove Stormy in my orchard for 20 minutes


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 11, 2021)

30 minutes driving Peanut. Getting pretty chilly !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes driving Peanut. Getting pretty chilly !


We are expecting our first freeze tomorrow. You are pretty hardy to be out in the chill.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 11, 2021)

11/11 -
60 minutes driving Rocko today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 12, 2021)

11/12 -
60 minutes driving Rocko today.

Had my friend over and we did a timed course and Rocko beat Annie by 24 seconds! I did let him canter on the home stretch and she only trotted with Annie.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 15, 2021)

11/15 -
60 minutes driving Rocko today.

Note on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 15, 2021)

*Nov 11*
Drove Stormy 37 minutes

*Nov 13*
Drove Stormy 35 minutes

*Nov 14*
Drove Stormy 40 minutes

Sorry I got a few days behind


----------



## Kelly (Nov 16, 2021)

*Nov 16*

Drove Stormy 25 minutes


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 17, 2021)

11/17 -
50 minutes for Rocko.

Husband drove Annie. We also did the same course I did with my friend last week and Annie beat Rocko this time, because he cantered her the whole way and there is no beating her with her size and long stride if you ask her to move out!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 19, 2021)

*Nov 19*
Drove Stormy at the park for 1 hour today.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 19, 2021)

11/19 -
60 minutes driving Rocko.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 20, 2021)

*Nov 20*
Oh yeah, drove Stormy for 42 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Nov 21, 2021)

*Nov 21*

Drove Stormy in the Aerocrown for 36 minutes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 22, 2021)

11/22 -
Drove Rocko for 55 minutes today.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 23, 2021)

*Nov 22*
Drove Stormy for 40 minutes


*Nov 23*
Fought with Stormy today for 70minutes…. I mean…. I DROVE Stormy for 70 minutes today  he really is a blonde … or maybe he has just got my number


----------



## Kelly (Nov 24, 2021)

*Nov 24*
Drove Stormy for 60 minutes in the hood. He did much better today. We are working on building his confidence and I’m trying to talk him into not being soooooo lazy….. we keep having discussions about it


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2021)

11/26 - 
55 minutes for Rocko and 10 minutes for Annie.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 27, 2021)

*Nov 25*
Drove Stormy 21 minutes

*Nov 27 *
Drove Stormy 30 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 28, 2021)

Today was very productive.
Perry 15 min driving
Clementine 60 min drivin
Wally and Blue 25 min team driving

The only one I didn't drive today way Candace.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 28, 2021)

*Nov 28*
Drove Stormy 60 minutes, so much fun!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 29, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Nov 28*
> Drove Stormy 60 minutes, so much fun!


Kelly, who are you driving in your profile pic?


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 29, 2021)

11/29 -
45 minutes driving Rocko.

I had mowed the grass in our training area the other day and it was wet this morning which made him slip a few times. His boots were slick as the treads were full of grass. I had put them on for going down the road. I'm going to leave them off til it dries out here.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> Kelly, who are you driving in your profile pic?



That’s Stormy  He is my main (only) driving pony now that Cappy is gone.…not gone, but sold 

Breezy is now learning to ground drive and I will close my eyes  & hook him up to the cart next fall.… but for now we are “grass skiing”  You know….. when he acts like a crazy horse and you hold on for dear life and you end up skiing on the grass… not by choice LOL LOL WILD CHILD!








Thunder is my skating pony, but i am also teaching him to ground drive and hope to hook him up to cart next summer. He might be little, but he is mighty! I have a feeling that Thunder will be the BEST driving pony out of all of them! 

SOOOOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 30, 2021)

Kelly said:


> That’s Stormy  He is my main (only) driving pony now that Cappy is gone.…not gone, but sold
> 
> Breezy is now learning to ground drive and I will close my eyes  & hook him up to the cart next fall.… but for now we are “grass skiing”  You know….. when he acts like a crazy horse and you hold on for dear life and you end up skiing on the grass… not by choice LOL LOL WILD CHILD!
> 
> ...


I love it! The pic says it all


----------



## Kelly (Nov 30, 2021)

*Nov 30*
Drove Stormy CRAZY for 48 minutes 


Edited to add: Stormy: I did great!… until the Amazon delivery driver went by us for the 4th time! The first 3 times I was fine, but that 4th time, WATCH OUT!! The Amazon driver WILL attack …. Must spook and BOLT!!!  I can only be CHILL for so long


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 30, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Nov 30*
> Drove Stormy CRAZY for 48 minutes
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Stormy: I did great!… until the Amazon delivery driver went by us for the 4th time! The first 3 times I was fine, but that 4th time, WATCH OUT!! The Amazon driver WILL attack …. Must spook and BOLT!!!  I can only be CHILL for so long


How many times does Amazon drive by without delivering his parcel?  He wanted to chase him down!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 1, 2021)

15 min ground driving Perry


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 2, 2021)

12/2 -
45 minutes driving Rocko today.

Notes on Your Drive Day.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 2, 2021)

*Dec 2*
Drove Stormy for 48 minutes…. and now he is spooking at every car that goes by, not just Amazon drivers  uggggg


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 3, 2021)

12/3-
50 minutes for Rocko.

My friend came and drove Annie with us. It was really foggy and kind of errie until the fog started lifting!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 3, 2021)

*Dec3*

Didn’t drive Stormy today, but he did have some time on the “thinking tree”!! Which is right next to the road!! Poor little guy, AWE!!!….. cars went flying by!! And he looked at me like, “WHY MOM?! WHY!!??!!“


----------



## Kelly (Dec 4, 2021)

*Dec 4*
Drove Stormy for 31 minutes and I am sooooo excited about how AWESOME he did today. I think the “thinking tree” is really helping


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2021)

*Dec 5*
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes and he did AWESOME again today  go Stormy


----------



## Stripe13 (Dec 6, 2021)

Dec 3
1 hour driving Rebel
30 minutes driving Fancy


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 6, 2021)

12/6 -
Drove Rocko for 30 minutes today.

It looked like it was going to rain so I came in but it hasn't started yet. He did so well that he deserved a short workout today!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 6, 2021)

*Dec 6*
Drove Stormy for 30 minutes today


----------



## Kelly (Dec 9, 2021)

*Dec 7*
Drove Stormy for 66 minutes

*Dec 9*
Drove Stormy today for 1 hr 14 minutes. He did really good! Still working on his confidence and trying to get him in better shape so we can do long trail rides come spring time. Is it spring time yet???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2021)

Very inspiring drive times here!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 11, 2021)

*Dec 10*
Drove Stormy for 32 minutes.


Yesterday was BEAUTIFUL!! It is so windy and cold today, not sure if I’ll drive him today or not. Hopefully the wind will stop this afternoon and I’ll be able to squeeze in a drive.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 11, 2021)

*Dec11*
Just drove Stormy in the hood for 41 minutes and now I am FREEZING!! He did AWESOME! Several cars past us with absolutely no issue, thank goodness hopefully he is finished being frightened by cars.


----------



## minihorse (Dec 12, 2021)

That's adorable. Keep it up Stormy.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 13, 2021)

*Dec 12*
Stormy & I had a ball yesterday! 

I drove him in the morning around the hood for 47 minutes, then again in the afternoon around our property at a leisurely walk for 40 minutes.

Today we were suppose to meet up with a driving group, but they had a medical emergency so we are postponed until Wednesday… cross your fingers


----------



## Kelly (Dec 15, 2021)

*Dec 14*
Drove Stormy 40 minutes


----------



## Kelly (Dec 16, 2021)

*Dec 16 *
Drove Stormy at TRT Main Park today for 52 minutes.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 22, 2021)

30 min driving Candace giving lessons to nieces. 

30 min driving Perry doing cones. We cantered and he is such a beautiful mover!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 23, 2021)

*Dec 19*
Drive Stormy 57 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 24, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Dec 19*
> Drive Stormy 57 minutes


He's getting quite the workout lately!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2021)

1 hour and 45 minutes in the area.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 25, 2021)

*Dec 24*
Drove Stormy at Six-O Ranch for 2 hours 40 minutes. I had one tired pony on my hands!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 26, 2021)

You must of been tired too


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Dec 26, 2021)

Wow! A lot of great driving times on here! I’ve been away for awhile but I plan to start counting my driving minutes with ya’ll next year! My pony Evie and I will be happy to join. She’s a bit too big to be ‘mini’ at 42” but I’m hoping we will still be welcome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2021)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> Wow! A lot of great driving times on here! I’ve been away for awhile but I plan to start counting my driving minutes with ya’ll next year! My pony Evie and I will be happy to join. She’s a bit too big to be ‘mini’ at 42” but I’m hoping we will still be welcome!


Looking forward to seeing Evie with you!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey! Hm! Have you been teaching your pony new tricks?!? Love your new avatar!! I need to get to teaching mine some new tricks.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 26, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Hey! Hm! Have you been teaching your pony new tricks?!? Love your new avatar!! I need to get to teaching mine some new tricks.


Hi Kelly, Mint has the kisses. I’m still working on the hugs. I haven’t been consistent these last 2 months Hershey, who I wanted to learn kisses  isn’t having it or he is holding out for more carrots. He is such a foodie.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 27, 2021)

HM, it looks like you have trained him how to sit in the avatar  CUTE!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 27, 2021)

I was ready with the camera as he was getting up from rolling


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone! Now that 2021 is completed, I have ordered the ribbons for everyone who drove most of the year and participated in the thread. They will be hear mid-Jan and I'll when they come in I'll let you know.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 3, 2022)

2021 is in the books everyone! Grand total of 256 hours 30 minutes of driving. That is over 10 DAYS of driving non-stop. I put the link below so you can take a look at your own individual times. If you are having a hard time getting it to pull up let me know and I'll get you your times. See you on the 2022 thread!









2021 Driving Club


Shared by Sarah Provost




www.icloud.com


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2022)

MC- Thank you so much for your meticulous record keeping! ❤


----------



## Stripe13 (Jan 3, 2022)

I had so much fun this year and I can’t wait for next year! Hopefully I’ll be able to do more driving here soon


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> 2021 is in the books everyone! Grand total of 256 hours 30 minutes of driving. That is over 10 DAYS of driving non-stop. I put the link below so you can take a look at your own individual times. If you are having a hard time getting it to pull up let me know and I'll get you your times. See you on the 2022 thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> 2021 is in the books everyone! Grand total of 256 hours 30 minutes of driving. That is over 10 DAYS of driving non-stop. I put the link below so you can take a look at your own individual times. If you are having a hard time getting it to pull up let me know and I'll get you your times. See you on the 2022 thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MajorClem!


----------

